# ¿Poner una resistencia en serie con un relé?



## Nilfred (Jun 24, 2013)

fftopic: separado de Batería para router? fftopic:

En esos esquemas que subieron con relés, pusieron la bobina en corto: Así como está presentado van a quemar la bobina y si la bobina no se quema no le va a llegar corriente al router. Lleva una resistencia según la corriente que necesite el relé.
También falta un diodo en paralelo con la bobina, pero  el diodo hace recircular la tensión que genera la bobina a circuito abierto, por lo que puede tardar mas en abrir...
En vez del tremendo capacitor que le espera a la salida al pobre relé, 2 diodos desde la batería aseguran que siempre haya una tensión de 12.7 V - 0.6 - 0.6 = 11.5 V
Luego el relé hace de atajo.
Ver el archivo adjunto 94644


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 24, 2013)

Es la primera vez que oigo que un rele de 12v, alimentado a 12v necesita resistencia para limitar la corriente sobre la bobina para no quemarla.

Imagino que, por ejemplo, los fabricantes de automóviles están todos equivocados. XD


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 24, 2013)

Los mortales disparamos relés con transistores: Controlando la corriente de base del transistor y conociendo su ß sabemos la corriente que circulará por el transistor y cualquier cosa que tenga en serie 
La corriente mínima necesaria para el relé sale de su correspondiente datasheet.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Los mortales disparamos relés con transistores: Controlando la corriente de base del transistor y conociendo su ß sabemos la corriente que circulará por el transistor y cualquier cosa que tenga en serie
> La corriente mínima necesaria para el relé sale de su correspondiente datasheet.



Normalmente se usá el transistor para que funcione en corte o saturación, por lo tanto la corriente solo dependerá de la carga, es decir la bobina.

Si conectas una bobina directamente a su tensión nominal va a pedir la corriente necesaria, pero eso si, es muy importante no olvidarse del diodo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 25, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Si conectas una bobina directamente a su tensión nominal va a pedir *la corriente necesaria*


Yo diría que mas de la necesaria 
¿Tenes algún número en mA, o un modelo de relé, o mucho mejor: un datasheet que veamos todos?
Hay disponibles 500 mA: Necesito saber cuanto va a pedir la bobina


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Yo diría que mas de la necesaria
> ¿Tenes algún número en mA, o un modelo de relé, o mucho mejor: un datasheet que veamos todos?
> Hay disponibles 500 mA: Necesito saber cuanto va a pedir la bobina



Dependerá más que nada de la tensión nominal de trabajo, ya que las bobinas suelen trabajar a ciertas potencias fijas como por ej. 300 a 400 mW, por lo tanto en un relé de 12V la corriente nominal será de apenas 30 a 35mA, en cambio en un relé de 5V la corriente puede ser de hasta 80mA.

Ejemplos:

http://www.china-relay.com/miniature-relay/miniature-relays-telecom-relays.html

Ahí te tiran la potencia de la bobina y luego la resistencia que vas a ver según la tensión nominal.


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 26, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Yo diría que mas de la necesaria
> ¿Tenes algún número en mA, o un modelo de relé, o mucho mejor: un datasheet que veamos todos?
> Hay disponibles 500 mA: Necesito saber cuanto va a pedir la bobina



aquí esta: http://www.100y.com.tw/pdf_file/29-SRD-RELAY.pdf


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 26, 2013)

felipelvrd dijo:


> aquí esta: http://www.100y.com.tw/pdf_file/29-SRD-RELAY.pdf



Deberías indicar el modelo exacto, ya que tenés dos modelos distintos en cuanto a potencia de bobina, uno sensible de 360mW y otro de 450mW.

- En el caso de 360mW => a 12v de bobina => le tenés que entregar 360mW/12v=30mA de corriente a la bobina.

- En el caso de 450mW => a 12v de bobina => le tenés que entregar 450mW/12v=37,5mA de corriente a la bobina (casi lo mismo que el anterior).


----------



## felipelvrd (Jun 26, 2013)

SRD-12VDC-SL-C es el primero, entonces gasta 30ma, la corriente final queda en 500mA-30mA = 470mA, es así?
Entonces que resistencia llevaría?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 26, 2013)

felipelvrd dijo:


> SRD-12VDC-SL-C es el primero, entonces gasta 30ma, la corriente final queda en 500mA-30mA = 470mA, es así?
> Entonces que resistencia llevaría?



El relay no necesita ninguna resistencia, ya que lo alimentás directamente con 12v, si requiere agregar un diodo en anti-paralelo (es muy importante eso) y efectivamente es como decís, te quedan 470mA para el router.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 27, 2013)

Ese datasheet apoya ligeramente mi punto:
El primero 120% de 12 V = 14.4 V 
El segundo 110% de 12 V = 13.2 V  En un auto *se quema*.
Literalmente, el gráfico de "Temperature Rise", lo dice.
Lo que NO dice es la corriente mínima para que dispare 

Resistencia constante + Tensión nominal y constante = Potencia constante
Resistencia constante + Corriente nominal y constante = Potencia constante
Hasta ahí, no hay discusión, estamos de acuerdo 
El tema pasa por si vale la pena gastar unos centavos para poner una resistencia, en este caso atípico, o en el caso mas común: de usar un transistor saturado o no.

Si hay garantía que la tensión no va a subir de la nominal, es lo mismo.
Ahora bien, si no hay ninguna garantía de la tensión, es preferible controlar la corriente.

En este caso particular (supongo que la fuente es conmutada) y a falta de mas datos, definitivamente va a andar sin resistencia


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 27, 2013)

Es el primero que encontré pero ese rele, que esta especificado para uso en la industria automotriz trabaja hasta 16v.

http://www.omron.com/ecb/products/pdf/en-g8va.pdf

En las hojas de datos generalmente se encuentra la tensión mínima para cerrar el rele y la máxima a la que permanece cerrado ya que se requiere mas tensión para atraer el contacto que para mantenerlo cerrado. Obviamente que como la resistencia de la bobina es constante (si dejamos de lado el comportamiento en el momento inicial ya que es una bobina, etc) se puede traducir esa tensión de atracción y la de retención a corriente.

Ademas los rele que vi usados en autos -que vienen de fabrica y no colocados por terceros- generalmente se conmutan sin resistencia. Desde luego ya cuando entra una computadora de por medio el disparo viene de algún transistor por lo que ya se entra en la corriente que este proporciona, etc. Ahí no lo discuto.

Ahora, decir que en una fuente de 12v, con un rele de 12v conectado a la misma sin una resistencia en serie el rele termina quemándose ya me parece raro.

Y aun en un auto me parece raro. El que quiera probar que ponga un rele comprado hoy en día (para no decir que los de antes de hacia mas "resistentes") directamente en los bornes de una bobina de un auto con encendido convencional (platinos) y con algún osciloscopio o multímetro con memoria mida la tensión que se produce al encenderse el automóvil (ojo con los instrumentos que es del orden de los cientos de volt). El rele seguirá como si nada.
Ademas se puede comprobar que de la llave de encendido (en los autos viejos) sale alimentación para reles que activan ya sea el positivo de contacto que alimenta el tablero, bocina, encendedor, etc, y en ningún caso se usa una resistencia de por medio. Nada mas hay que bajar, para mas simpleza, cualquier diagrama eléctrico de algún auto que no controle todo ya electrónicamente.

¿ Esta de mas una resistencia ? limitara la corriente, se podrá alimentar el rele en tensiones mayores a la máxima que el mismo permite, pero, por todo lo que vi y se (y quizás me equivoque) no es 100% obligatorio el uso de la misma cuando un rele de 12v se alimenta a 12v.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Yo diría que mas de la necesaria
> ¿Tenes algún número en mA, o un modelo de relé, o mucho mejor: un datasheet que veamos todos?
> Hay disponibles 500 mA: Necesito saber cuanto va a pedir la bobina



Compañero Nilfred, no comprendo tu razonamiento, pues una carga siempre consumira lo que necesita. Si lo que comentas fuese asi, quebramos la ley de conservacion de la energia.


----------



## chclau (Jun 27, 2013)

Todavia no entiendo lo de poner un transistor saturado, si el transistor esta saturado es CASI lo mismo que poner el rele directamente a la tension de alimentacion.

Yo tambien he trabajado bastante con reles y jamas le puse resistencias en serie, la bobina del rele esta calculada para ser conectada directamente a la tension nominal. Y pedira la corriente que necesita, no mas que eso.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 27, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Todavia no entiendo lo de poner un transistor saturado, si el transistor esta saturado es CASI lo mismo que poner el rele directamente a la tension de alimentacion.



Para aclarar esto:



			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Los mortales disparamos relés con transistores: Controlando la corriente de base del transistor y conociendo su ß sabemos la corriente que circulará por el transistor y cualquier cosa que tenga en serie



Para manejar el Rele con un transistor no se lo usa en zona activa, por lo tanto cuando satura, no puede haber ningún tipo de control sobre la corriente de colector del transistor, ya que se deja de cumplir con Ic=Ib*Hfe y pasa a ser Ic<Ib*Hfe (saturación/sobresaturación), en esas circunstancias la corriente de colector solo depende de la carga que maneja el transistor, es decir la propia bobina del rele.


----------



## chclau (Jun 27, 2013)

Por eso dije CASI, ya que hay una caida de potencial chica en el transistor saturado, y aparte, si le pidieramos mucha corriente, podria salir de saturacion y limitar (un poco) la corriente de salida, obviamente dependera de que corriente de base le demos y de la ganancia del transistor.

Pero para todos los efectos practicos yo diria que usar un transistor saturado es como conectar la bobina directamente a la tension.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2013)

Para aclarar:
Un relay DEBE llevar una resistencia en serie con la bobina si la tensión de alimentación del relay ES MAYOR a la nominal, digamos... *si es mas de un 10% mayor a la nominal* por que los relays tienen cierto margen de tolerancia que puede alcanzarse sin poner en peligro la bobina... tipo, un relay de 12V soporta 12V+10% = 13.2V sin drama.
La resistencia en serie con la bobina se calcula... por ley de Ohm y ya...como está por _*acá*_.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 27, 2013)

Los varios miles (no es exagerado) de relés de 12V que instalé conectados a 12V fueron  directamente o con transistor saturado. Jamás monté un transistor en zona activa ni resistencia.


----------



## opamp (Jun 27, 2013)

Los rele de 12V son fabricados para trabajar tambien con baterias y estas se pueden cargar sin problemas hasta 14.6V , si miden la temperatura de un rele a 14.6V , no supera los 60 grados C , para que un bobinado de rele empice a quemarse(barniz) tiene que alcanzar los 180 grados C, el bobinado es clase H.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 27, 2013)

Los de auto serán más robustos me imagino, por lo de la resistencia solo la he usado cuando uso reles de voltajes inferiores al de la fuente, y si sustituyo el diodo de protección por un zener mejor, así protejo tanto al transistor como al relevador de las sobretensiones.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2013)

Si utilizas un zener como proteccion, en caso de sobretension, dañaras el zener, por exceso de corriente y luego lo acompañara el transistor. Es por ello que se utiliza un diodo.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Los varios miles (no es exagerado) de relés de 12V que instalé conectados a 12V fueron  directamente o con transistor saturado. Jamás monté un transistor en zona activa ni resistencia.



EXACTO:
la realidad de la calle, la practica es la que manda.
observar al realidad de la calle es lo mismo que hacer la prueba con cientos de reles en el taller, es por ello que toda esta discusion me parece extraña.

ADEMAS:
si voy a suponer que la tension de alimentacion es fluctuante o que puede tener algo raro, pues hago un circuito un poco mas "completo " y no solo una R. en serie que me puede si , supongamos que con 14v la calculo para que me quite 2v de el rele, asi en el rele caen 12v exactos.
ok
pero si la tension en otro momento es de 11v ?? o de 12 v ?? 
tambien me quitara 2v que los necesito para un "buen disparo" .

en fin.

si me dicen que tendre siempre 15v de alim. , pues ok : la R. en serie nomas.

pero con 12v o con 13v .......... tienen que tenerle poca fe a ese relay .
ahora bien, si me dicen que ESTAN SEGUROS  que tendran siempre 13v o 14v o lo que sea,  pues bien .

mucha vuelta........

ademas: si hablamos de un circuito , pues le ponemso el regulador de tension para toda la placa  y listo , tension de rele estable.

solo puede venir esta discusion de una placa que solo usa un rele , asi , pelado que es alimentado de otro lado .
y en ese caso , pues no hay mucho que discutir, veran si tienen ganas de perder tiempo por la bobina de un relay .

como dije: si la tension es estable y mayor  >>>> va R. ok 
si es la correcta y estable  >>>>>> va solo
si es fluctuante e inestable y puede ser cualquier cosa (a niveles peligrosos )  >>>>> gastense un poco mas por que una R . es una muy triste solucion .


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 27, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si utilizas un zener como proteccion, en caso de sobretension, dañaras el zener, por exceso de corriente y luego lo acompañara el transistor. Es por ello que se utiliza un diodo.



Pero eso solo después de la resistencia, la corriente momentánea que soporta en If es elevada y el relé no está en conmutación constante, además el zener solo absorberá el exceso de corriente cuando el transistor activé el relevador, claro que considerando la potencia de disipación del zener, tampoco es que no tenga cuidado, siempre leo los datasheet de todo lo que uso en lugar de suponer cosas y las pruebo en la practica para garantizar los calculos, nunca dejo un circuito sin verificar todos los daños que pueda recibir en condiciones normales (y en algunos tambien en condiciones anormales  ).


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2013)

este 


Scooter dijo:


> Los varios miles (no es exagerado) de relés de 12V que instalé conectados a 12V fueron  directamente o con transistor saturado. Jamás monté un transistor en zona activa ni resistencia.



y este otro :



opamp dijo:


> Los rele de 12V son fabricados para trabajar tambien con baterias y estas se pueden cargar sin problemas hasta 14.6V , si miden la temperatura de un rele a 14.6V , no supera los 60 grados C , para que un bobinado de rele empice a quemarse(barniz) tiene que alcanzar los 180 grados C, el bobinado es clase H.



son los mas certeros y convincentes que he leido





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si utilizas un zener como proteccion, en caso de sobretension, dañaras el zener, por exceso de corriente y luego lo acompañara el transistor. Es por ello que se utiliza un diodo.



totalmente de acuerdo, puesto que el Dz se usa solo con R. limitadoras , por obvias razones.

y como veniamos hablando de fuentes que entregan mas tension .....ni que hablar de la bateria de un auto:
si ponemos un DZ de 12v en // con la bobina de el rele  y la bateria de el auto entrega 14v , pues a donde se ira a meter el dz ese exceso ?? 
o mas bien :
como bajara ese exceso ??

bajando su resistencia y intentando dejar pasar la corriente por el hasta que la bateria baje su tension a 12v.

*si esperan que un DZ de 1w (o de 10 w) le gane la pulseada a una bateria de auto *.........:loco:

y como puso Gudino : el T. esta en serie gritandole improperios a el que se le ocurrio semejante idea.





Nuyel dijo:


> Pero eso solo después de la resistencia,



y entonces le pones resistencia , la cual te quitara tension en el rele cuando quizas la necesites (si al tension de alimentacion a veeces es baja ) .


----------



## julian403 (Sep 30, 2021)

Estimados. 

La configuración, bobina de relé en paralelo con diodo zenner debe poseer en serie una resistencia limitadora a estos y en serie también el transistor, el cual trabajará en corte-saturación. 

Vcc = Vdz + I R + Vce(sat) 

Donde Vdz es la tensión zenner, R es la resistencia en serie. Y la corriente sobre la rama es: 
I = (Vdz/Ron ) + Idc 

Donde Ron es la resistencia de la bobina del relé. 

Es una excelente manera de proteger el relé, o utilizar un relé para tensiones de alimentación mayor. Yo así he usado relés de 5V con alimentaciones de 12V  

Pero la pregunta ahora es *¿por qué no trabajar el transistor en zona activa y usamos un diodo común para proteger la bobina?* Pues porque el transistor disipará más potencia, aumentando temperatura y modificando el beta, por lo que deberíamos agregar una resistencia en el emisor para estabilidad, así que ya tenemos que agregar otra resistencia.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 30, 2021)

julian403 dijo:


> Estimados.
> 
> La configuración, bobina de relé en paralelo con diodo zenner debe poseer en serie una resistencia limitadora a estos y en serie también el transistor, el cual trabajará en corte-saturación.



Estimado amigo, le hago notar que, el último post de este hilo data de Junio 2013.

En base a esto y, para el futuro, le sugiero verifique la fecha de las publicaciones pues, muchas veces nos enfrascamos en responder a algo que ha sido abandonado.


----------



## julian403 (Sep 30, 2021)

Si lo entiendo pero si viene una persona buscando como utilizar un relé de 5V con una alimentación de 12, en vez de abrir un hilo nuevo o tomar que usar zenner está mal, verá bien la respuesta. 

Además que hay que considerar que si se trabaja en la región activa el beta del transistor no solo varía con la temperatura sino con la tensión Vce y este a su vez de transistor en transistor por diseño; por lo que si la tensión de alimentación es de 12 V y el relé de 5 V se corre riesgo de dañarlo o disminuir la vida útil de mismo sin un ajuste fijo del circuito. A menos que se use un zenner.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 30, 2021)

Hola.


Para no hacer cálculos es mejor usar un regulador de voltaje. 
Para 5v se usa un LM7805 ó equivalente (con un diodo invertido en la salida de 5v). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 30, 2021)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Para no hacer cálculos es mejor usar un regulador de voltaje.
> ...



Esta solución, que propone ElAficionado, es más costosa que comprar un relay de 12V. Pero es mejor que poner una resistencia y zener.
Por otro lado y, tomando como base los relays de Panasonic, de 12V y 5V, Se tiene los siguientes datos:
relay 12V, corriente de bobina 17 mA, potencia = 0,204W
Relay 12V, corriente de bobina 40 mA, potencia =0,2W. Para aplicar una resistencia y reducir 7V, la potencia disipada por la R sería de 0,28W. Para reserva debería usarse 1W.

Ahora, reducir mediante LM7805 con carga constante de 0,2W, se debería utilizar un pequeño disipador,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2021)

Ya no entiendo nada de este tema. Hace un montón de tiempo aclaré, acá mismo, cuando y por que se usa una resistencia y puse el link a un ejemplo muy claro y sencillo.
Ahora dan vueltas con diodos zener y con reguladores integrados...que son soluciones que no conducen a nada ni admiten una evaluación costo-beneficio.
*Este post* tiene ya 8 años de antigüedad y ahora dan vueltas y mas vueltas....


----------



## unmonje (Sep 30, 2021)

julian403 dijo:


> Si lo entiendo pero si viene una persona buscando como utilizar un relé de 5V con una alimentación de 12, en vez de abrir un hilo nuevo o tomar que usar zenner está mal, verá bien la respuesta.
> 
> Además que hay que considerar que si se trabaja en la región activa el beta del transistor no solo varía con la temperatura sino con la tensión Vce y este a su vez de transistor en transistor por diseño; por lo que si la tensión de alimentación es de 12 V y el relé de 5 V se corre riesgo de dañarlo o disminuir la vida útil de mismo sin un ajuste fijo del circuito. A menos que se use un zenner.


Convengamos que, es muy poco serio, usar un Relay de 5 VCC, en un circuito de 12Vcc.
 Se compra uno de la tensión de el circuito  y se resuelve como corresponde. Poner uno de 5VCC podría ser solo , si uno se encuentra en una isla sin otra vía de solución y con peligro de vida, pero entiendo que eso excede a este foro ¿ o me equivoco ?   
Diferente seria si la fuente es de 14vcc  y el relay de 12Vcc , se pone un 1 o 2  en directa y listo, pero los relay suelen ser bien tolerantes a un par de voltios.
Porque si vamos a poner a especular  y delirar, también podemos poner 2 relay en serie de 5 VCC 🤪


----------



## Scooter (Oct 1, 2021)

...se me ocurre que puede valer para llevar un solo repuesto en la maleta en lugar de dos.
A cambio complicas el circuito y añades puntos de posibles averías.


----------

